# More pics of my 08 Silverado HD



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have been working on my truck. Got some painted handles and took of the molding on the side. And painted some stuff. It was like 60 degrees out sunday so I took some pics.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thinking about getting a cognito leveling kit and getting some 305's.


----------



## Ukisuperstar (Dec 12, 2009)

Good job on the paint job and love the lightbar!


----------



## dreamer (Dec 6, 2008)

That is the nicest truck I have seen in a long time!! Great job!


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Good looking truck, but your frame could use some black paint.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Sweet light bar.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

That truck is BADASS!!!!! Thats the nicest new style Chevy i've seen. Great job


----------



## z400 (Mar 13, 2008)

Rear would look ALOT cleaner if you dumped your exhaust rather then running the tail pipes.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I like the lights in the bumper.


----------



## z400 (Mar 13, 2008)

cet;1028604 said:


> I like the lights in the bumper.


What about his back rack?

One of the cleanest ones here on Plowsite.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

NICE JOB MOSSMAN, I like the clean "sanitary" look. I'm sure some F-rd guys will give you some crap. How effective are the work / back-up lights in your backrack. I like the grommet lights the best. It doesn't look like there is just a bunch of lights hanging off the truck.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Looking good Mossman.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey mossman I will trade ya my f250 and my gmc with the backrack for that  Very nice looking truck man


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I won't trade but I like it, shows pride of ownership. Looks great.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I agree that truck is Bad A$$


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys 



sidthss;1028550 said:


> Good looking truck, but your frame could use some black paint.


I wouldn't paint over the rubberized undercoating. Paint would never stick and look terrible.



z400;1028602 said:


> Rear would look ALOT cleaner if you dumped your exhaust rather then running the tail pipes.


I don't like the idea of my exhaust dumping under my truck. I like it to be directed away from the truck. I may end up running a single out the side. Not sure.



SawHoss;1028632 said:


> NICE JOB MOSSMAN, I like the clean "sanitary" look. I'm sure some F-rd guys will give you some crap. How effective are the work / back-up lights in your backrack. I like the grommet lights the best. It doesn't look like there is just a bunch of lights hanging off the truck.


They work pretty good. They were expensive too, but you get what you pay for. With the bumper and back rack lights I can see behind me very well.



EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1028706 said:


> Hey mossman I will trade ya my f250 and my gmc with the backrack for that  Very nice looking truck man


Sorry, I will be keeping my truck


----------



## z400 (Mar 13, 2008)

A single out the side would lot ALOT cleaner then what you've got going on now.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

mossman you NEED to get a set of Bushwackers for that truck


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Very clean just how i like it!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

very nice truck just the way it is


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

honestly thats the first new style chevy that I like. One of these years I'm going too build a light bar about like that for my superduty


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

z400;1028781 said:


> A single out the side would lot ALOT cleaner then what you've got going on now.


My tips are very dirty in the pic. They are black chrome and look good when clean. Should look better when I paint the bumper.



albhb3;1028782 said:


> mossman you NEED to get a set of Bushwackers for that truck


The tires are inside the fenders so I really don't NEED fender flares. I don't like the look of flares if the tires are tucked in.

Truck is bumperless at the moment. Plan on painting it today along with a few other small things. I will take pics when I get it done.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

I like the tips out the back. I'm normally a 45 or 90 guy but they look nice and clean on your truck.

It looks great!!


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok I give up but dont complain to me about it


----------



## XLC93 (Oct 13, 2009)

How did you go about painting the chrome if you dont mind me asking? Im planning on buying a 2010 when the 2011's hit the lot and want to color match the chrome like you did. GREAT looking truck by the way!


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

XLC93;1029379 said:


> How did you go about painting the chrome if you dont mind me asking? Im planning on buying a 2010 when the 2011's hit the lot and want to color match the chrome like you did. GREAT looking truck by the way![/QUOTE
> Oooooo I think that would look good with that color


----------



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

what kind of back up lights in the bumper and are they veery bright?. Are they switched or wired to reverse lights? Good looking truck


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

albhb3;1029128 said:


> Ok I give up but dont complain to me about it


I won't 



XLC93;1029379 said:


> How did you go about painting the chrome if you dont mind me asking? Im planning on buying a 2010 when the 2011's hit the lot and want to color match the chrome like you did. GREAT looking truck by the way!


I scuff up the chrome really good. Then put 3-4 light coats of etching primer. Then I paint. I use dupont. The spray cans are junk.



GSORK;1029420 said:


> what kind of back up lights in the bumper and are they veery bright?. Are they switched or wired to reverse lights? Good looking truck


The lights are led 4". They are like the lights in semi trucks and trailers. They work for me. I have them tied into the backup lights.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SawHoss;1028632 said:


> NICE JOB MOSSMAN, I like the clean "sanitary" look. I'm sure some F-rd guys will give you some crap. How effective are the work / back-up lights in your backrack. I like the grommet lights the best. It doesn't look like there is just a bunch of lights hanging off the truck.


hey im a ford guy,and he has sharp truck!!!!!


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

1olddogtwo;1029492 said:


> hey im a ford guy,and he has sharp truck!!!!!


Uh oh now the ford and chevy guys will be against you


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1029492 said:


> hey im a ford guy,and he has sharp truck!!!!!


Thanks 1olddog 



albhb3;1029502 said:


> Uh oh now the ford and chevy guys will be against you


Looks like I have the ford and chevy guys FOR me 

I have the bumper primered. Waiting to sand it down again. Hopefully I will get it painted tonight.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Some real nice work there mossman, enjoying looking at the pictures, keep them coming.


----------



## XLC93 (Oct 13, 2009)

mossman381;1029443 said:


> I scuff up the chrome really good. Then put 3-4 light coats of etching primer. Then I paint. I use dupont. The spray cans are junk.


Good to know! Did you kinda just go with the closest color or were you able to get an exact match?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

XLC93;1029634 said:


> Good to know! Did you kinda just go with the closest color or were you able to get an exact match?


The paint is mixed at my local Car Quest. It is an exact match for my truck. GM paint code 213M.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

The more I look at the backrack the more I like it. On a side not I cannot believe how thin that bumper looks


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

albhb3;1029685 said:


> The more I look at the backrack the more I like it. On a side not I cannot believe how thin that bumper looks


All the metal on the new trucks is thin. Supposedly they have more re-enforcement behind everything, that is why they can go so thin.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Bumper is done. Have to wait till tomorrow to get pics. It is 34 degrees here so I want to leave it in the shop for another night.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

looks great now go


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

I love the reverse lights in the bumper I would love to do that with my truck...was it hard?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

turffscapes;1030043 said:


> I love the reverse lights in the bumper I would love to do that with my truck...was it hard?


I used a hole saw. And I wired the lights into the reverse lights.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

man when those tips are shiny they sure do look nice ya know your about to reach the to nice to plow with stage


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

albhb3;1030056 said:


> man when those tips are shiny they sure do look nice ya know your about to reach the to nice to plow with stage


Trucks were made to work. And they can look good working 

The black chrome tips looks better with the painted bumper


----------



## A.Landscaping (Feb 27, 2010)

That's the nicest looking Chevy I have seen (New version) and I don't even like em. Good job


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

so whats the next custom item your doing or is it a secret


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

A.Landscaping;1030061 said:


> That's the nicest looking Chevy I have seen (New version) and I don't even like em. Good job


Thanks A



albhb3;1030062 said:


> so whats the next custom item your doing or is it a secret


Well lets see.

Maybe a Cognito Leveling kit and 305's
Paint mirrors and hood louvers
Led Taillights
Air Lift for the rear

That should just about do it


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

wow your going to be busy that is going to look amazing If you ever need any help with your mods Id be willing to lend a hand Im about45 min out of warren


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

albhb3;1030067 said:


> wow your going to be busy that is going to look amazing


Not really. I could do the paint and taillights in 2 days. The air lift should only take a night to do. The cognito lift will probably take a few days. Just need payup


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Got a few things added to my truck. I got a cognito leveling kit on and an airlift kit on the back. Here are some pics.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Had to take off my dual exhaust out the back because it wrecked on of my rear shocks. I also didn't want it to burn my new airbags. For now I am just going to run a weed burner exhaust.


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy (Dec 2, 2009)

love the lights in the bumper


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks very good moss man!! I don't want ya to have a heart attack, but mind if I ask how much $$ you've got in her?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

dam that a jaw dropping truck!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

pennsylvaniaboy;1037684 said:


> love the lights in the bumper


Thanks, I like them too



Snowplow71;1037815 said:


> Looks very good moss man!! I don't want ya to have a heart attack, but mind if I ask how much $$ you've got in her?


I don't even know. I have done all the work myself, so the cost is not as much as you think.



the new boss 92;1037819 said:


> dam that a jaw dropping truck!


Thanks man


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

ok ok now your just showin off and its not fair:laughing:


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

how hard was it to put on the cognito uca's?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

EGLC;1038012 said:


> how hard was it to put on the cognito uca's?


It wasn't bad. My truck only has 2 winters on it, so the rust was minimal. About the only thing to watch out for is to make sure your ball joint nut is finger lose before popping it out. It says that it is a 3 hour job, but if it is your first time it will take you longer. I could probably do it in 3-4 hours now that I have done it.


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

were did you buy those reverse lights in the bumper? oh and the trucks look awsome


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

albhb3;1037950 said:


> ok ok now your just showin off and its not fair:laughing:


Sorry, I am proud of my truck and like showing it. 



DRBLawnBuster;1038102 said:


> were did you buy those reverse lights in the bumper? oh and the trucks look awsome


I got them on ebay. They are the 4" round led lights found on semi trucks and trailers. I like to stick with name brand lights not the cheap stuff.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

You like posting the pictures and I enjoy seeing them


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

swtiih;1038206 said:


> You like posting the pictures and I enjoy seeing them


Thanks man. I like it when people post pics of thier trucks too.


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

What are your headlights? There not stock are they, cause the look bluish?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Snowplowkid;1038307 said:


> What are your headlights? There not stock are they, cause the look bluish?


10K Hid's in the lows and fogs.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

what brand hid's do you have in there?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

the new boss 92;1038331 said:


> what brand hid's do you have in there?


I went with DDM Tuning http://www.ddmtuning.com/index.php?p=product&id=101&parent=0

Be prepared to wait for them, but they have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Testing the airbags


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

That looks amazing... You like your black wheels don't you?


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

Damn, love that look, perfect height, got a little elevation to it but you can still plow & pull an enclosed and goose. What did the leveling kit & air bags run you if you dont mind? Feel free to PM if you want to...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

87chevy;1039690 said:


> That looks amazing... You like your black wheels don't you?


Yeah, I figured I would make everything match. 



EmJayDub;1039698 said:


> Damn, love that look, perfect height, got a little elevation to it but you can still plow & pull an enclosed and goose. What did the leveling kit & air bags run you if you dont mind? Feel free to PM if you want to...


Leveling kit was $500
5100 shocks $165
AirLift and Controller, I got off ebay for $220

Still want some 5100's for the rear.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

that bumper looks real nice and the reverse lights are a great idea. i just mounted everse lights under my bumper but they dont look nearly as good as yours


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

very nice can i see it in a red please hahaha


----------



## jrr02005 (Oct 30, 2009)

Love the black rims man! Makes me want to put some on my silverado, but i shouldn't.


----------

